# How much was your biggest surge multiplier and fare?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

and add any other details or how long the trip took you and the distance.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

2.2 select the other week. $110 to me for 25 minutes of driving


----------



## Roadrunner 750 (Jul 23, 2018)

XL, 4.5x surge, 8.36 mi., $74.40 including $13.16 tip in Orlando back in mid-April , 29 minutes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> and add any other details or how long the trip took you and the distance.


You're back! I didn't think we'd see you again.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Post Foo Fighters concert surge. I’ll never see anything close to this again.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> Post Foo Fighters concert surge. I'll never see anything close to this again.


and that's your portion, imagine what Uber charged in total for that ride.

and Yeah Uber is not going to show you a flat $140 surge fare, but it wouldn't surprise me if they still charge the pax that much and let you keep $15 of it.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> and that's your portion, imagine what Uber charged in total for that ride.
> 
> and Yeah Uber is not going to show you a flat $140 surge fare, but it wouldn't surprise me if they still charge the pax that much and let you keep $15 of it.


Uber got $23 on that ride. Rider ended up paying $194 and change.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Post Chainsmokers concert surge was up to 6x. That was a year and a half ago.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> Uber got $23 on that ride. Rider ended up paying $194 and change.


I thought Uber gets to keep 75% of the surge fare.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I thought Uber gets to keep 75% of the surge fare.


I've never been paid a percentage of anything. We get miles and time. The surge multiplies those.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> I've never been paid a percentage of anything. We get miles and time. The surge multiplies those.


You get 75% of miles and time driven on a regular ride, or 80% for long time drivers.



Lee239 said:


> I thought Uber gets to keep 75% of the surge fare.


OOps I mean 25%


----------



## Scott12345 (May 27, 2018)

Longest so far


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Scott12345 said:


> Longest so far


That's crazy did you stay at a motel overnight? and why did the person go so far?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's also off-topic. I don't see a surge


----------



## Scott12345 (May 27, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> That's crazy did you stay at a motel overnight? and why did the person go so far?


It was a lady who got kicked out of her house by her husband and tossed in the streets with her dog. The original ride was ordered from her mother in the destination state. It was originally for where she was to the local homeless shelter. Apperarnly the shelter didn't exist anymore and her options were limited since she didn't have personal cash and the dog with her. Even with multiple calls to uber and text verifying with account holder through the app if they accept thecride and charges for a 600 mile trip. The funds were still held for several days as fraudulent before released

However her dog did get motion sickness so that was a easy 150$. However no tip

I just dead headed back to the home state with the anger fuel of no tip and funds being held even after all the security measures


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Scott12345 said:


> It was a lady who got kicked out of her house by her husband and tossed in the streets with her dog. The original ride was ordered from her mother in the destination state. It was originally for where she was to the local homeless shelter. Apperarnly the shelter didn't exist anymore and her options were limited since she didn't have personal cash and the dog with her. Even with multiple calls to uber and text verifying with account holder through the app if they accept thecride and charges for a 600 mile trip. The funds were still held for several days as fraudulent before released
> 
> However her dog did get motion sickness so that was a easy 150$. However no tip
> 
> I just dead headed back to the home state with the anger fuel of no tip and funds being held even after all the security measures


So you just dropped her off randomly? Why didn't the mom let her go to her house? At least you got an extra $150.

You drove for $20 hours?


----------



## Scott12345 (May 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's also off-topic. I don't see a surge


I'm sorry misread. My highest surge with distance was a x6 for 105 miles. From Denver union station to Cheyenne Wyoming

He was an emergency buss driver for grey hound. Their was a greyhound driver in Cheyenne that literally walked off the bus full of people and called an uber. Epic way to quit lol

Anyway the times 6 was due to a snow storm



Lee239 said:


> So you just dropped her off randomly? Why didn't the mom let her go to her house? At least you got an extra $150.
> 
> You drove for $20 hours?


Ii dropped her off to hermoms house which was the destiNtion in missouri


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Scott12345 said:


> I'm sorry misread. My highest surge with distance was a x6 for 105 miles. From Denver union station to Cheyenne Wyoming
> 
> He was an emergency buss driver for grey hound. Their was a greyhound driver in Cheyenne that literally walked off the bus full of people and called an uber. Epic way to quit lol
> 
> ...


You are an awful story teller. I thought you were driving her to her moms area for a homeless shelter there

and your other story didn't make sense. The bus driver guy you picked up was the replacement driver for the guy who quit and took and uber?


----------



## Scott12345 (May 27, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> You are an awful story teller. I thought you were driving her to her moms area for a homeless shelter there
> 
> and your other story didn't make sense. The bus driver guy you picked up was the replacement driver for the guy who quit and took and uber?


I apologize. I'm typing this on iPhone 5 with Tubby fingers

He was the driver I dropped off so he can continue the buss along its route into denver


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

$15 at the most. No idea of surge rate but guessing 1.6x. Probably earn an extra $50-100 a year with surges.


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahh.. The good old days...


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Shad said:


> Ahh.. The good old days...


Shit I wish was drive back then


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

1.0x . 6 weeks and I've never seen a surge. Sometimes I hate the suburbs. OKay, most of the time I hate the suburbs. My nearest big city I risk getting car jacked. Next would be Pasadena, which is nice but it's 45 minutes away.


----------



## Mark James (Sep 21, 2017)

4.3 multiplier. Too funny. Millennial passenger had to wake up her parents at 1 am so they could put more $$$ on her debit card during the trip. 25 miles, 49 minutes=$230


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just a couple. Won't see these in the Chicago market, ever again


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Got my biggest single ride tonight. Not high surge but fun trip lol ‘twas a good day with Uber

2nd is biggest Surge/PT I’ve gotten. It was 600% I believe or 7x


----------



## Lexuberguy (Oct 5, 2018)

6 something SURGE...first and last time I ever saw it that high...September 2017 Uk vs. Florida football game in Lexington, Ky...bout a 5 mile trip.... $85....took 35 minutes to get to him on gridlocked Nicholasville rd after the disappointing loss...the town went mad as 90k ppl flooded out of the stadium coupled with fans from all over Kentucky coming to town to "celebrate" the expected win after 30+ years of being dominated as we were up the last few minutes of the game, only to throw it all away on 2 back to back twilight zone, unfathomable error ridden plays that erased the almost certain victory...the town went upside down....traffic was gridlocked for miles and hours down the 4 lane road with thousands of ppl needing rides, but no drivers could get to them...I had 2 ppl cancel within an hour...trying to get to them at 6 and 7 surge rate...got within 100 yards of the second, when they cancelled...then immediately got this one pick up mentioned, but it was 2 miles back from where I had stressfully just driven from down on campus...I wasn't gonna lose this one...I instantly called him, explained the obvious traffic situation and he walked to me quicker than I could get to him...he was so relieved as he had a plane to catch shortly after back to Maryland...he said he didn't care what it cost, "just get me to the hotel," he exclaimed... was the craziest traffic nightmare I have ever witnessed...made $270 that night from 9-3...Oh, and btw: Revenge is sweet...2018...Uk waxed the Gators for the first time in 30+ years...5-0...headed to Texas A&M tomorrow ...Go CATS!!!


----------

